# Rudgwick companion dog show



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Companion dog show
Saturday 12th July
Sansomes farm, Ellens Green, between Rudgwich & Cranleigh​
Pedigree classes judge, Peter Jolley
Novelty classes judge, Rob Dix

Judging starts 2.00

For more details contact michaela Edridge - [email protected]


----------

